# Mishap Confessional



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

I will go first:

I extracted a few supers last monday. Ended up with a gallon sized ziplock bag full of cappings. The first error, I left the bag on the kitchen counter all night. We keep the house nice and cold. Tuesday I was going to drain the honey out of the bag and melt the cappings. I cut my usual slit in the corner of the bag and hung the bag to drain into a quart mason jar. Well after 30 mins, nothing had happened. The honey was too cold to flow. Well, I got the brilliant idea to hang the bag in the attic where it is HOT! So I moved the bag up there, put the jar underneath, and left to run some errands in town. Well.... apparently the bag had about a quart and a half of honey in it!!! When I got home, I skated down the hallway thru a puddle of honey. :sob: I cleaned up all I saw in the attic, and on the ceiling. For the last 4 days the hallway drips honey. Im glad I have a wife who loves me!

Ok, whos next?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Guess no one else has messed up LOL. I have more times than I care to talk about.
One of the very first times I pulled honey supers off here at home it was really hot and I was sweating really bad and started to feel ill. I had sat the empty super in our garden wagon to start, had got about 5 off when I decided I needed some shade a drink of salted water and another one of cold ice tea. I pulled the wagon well away from the hives and made sure the covers on the supers were in place. About an hour latter when I went back out to finish the job there were 42000 gazillion bees robbing out the honey supers in the wagon. I had not sat the supers on any thing so the bees were going thru the bottom mesh to the frames. I turned the lawn sprinkler on them to clear them out but you would be amazed at how much honey bees can rob in an hour.

















Then there was the time I was doing an inspection out in the back yard. One of the frames had a broken ear so I sat it aside with the intentions of getting a spare and installing it. I don't remember what took me away from doing that but some thing did. A month latter when doing inspections I removed the outer cover and the inercover was oddly heavy. the girls had built comb on the inercover to fill the open space where I had failed to put a frame in.
Got picures of that one here some place.
I always have a spare frame, inercover and outer cover with me now when we do inspections.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al I did the same thing this year ,, had a swarm that I had caught ,, put it in a deep but only had 4 frames ,, told Bonnie we will have to get some frames this week ,,, I had the extra box and set it on that hive to get it out of the way ,, ,,,, and for some stupid reason I put a cover on the2nd deep box ... it was a large swarm ,, then every thing hit the fan here , so 4 weeks later ,when a few things got out of the way ,, the outer cover was REAL heavy , and what a MESS they had built in both boxs ,, connected comb from the cover to the frames we did what we had to do , we each got 3 stings , and we did not wear suits or vials ,, lesson learned til the next time I do it


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

I like the one about the supers on the wagon Al. Too funny. Sounds like something I would do!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh Ugh...I must confess...
Very early in our bee keeping days I put the queen cages in wrong and ended up losing 2 hives from that misdeed. 
I put them screen side against the frame rather than screen side out...workers couldn't get to her to feed her while she was working on escaping the cage.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Keep these confessions coming my way! It seems everytime I suit up I'm having a trainwreck. I know it's a lifelong learning process and I'm going to have to be patient. The older gentleman who's mentoring me seems to be able to take a shovel full of dirt and the bees will turn it into clover honey while I can do everything "by the book" and still fail. He's got a green thumb when it comes to bees and a mile of patience. He keeps telling me that it'll all fall into place for me. I wonder when!


----------

